# 5.5 nano scape



## maromi (Aug 8, 2008)

i aquascaped a 5.5 gallon nano tank today with a light hood i built. 
5.5 gallons
23 watt 6500K CFL
aquaclear 20 HOB
natural sand
(2) HC
(1)dwarf hair grass
(3)dwarf anubis (on african wood)
(1)crypt
3 black basalt rocks.
future fish possibilitys
scarlet badis.
killi fish.
rainbow fish.
cleaning crew, oto?
Whole set of build in my gallery


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

When it grows out it going to look even better.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Sweet setup! Future TOTM material perhaps...


----------



## maromi (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks guys!, Yeah im really excited to see it all filled in! im ferting and adding DIY co2 to help them grow ^.^


----------



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

tank is gonna be sweet

as for your future fish most rainbow fish get to be 4"+ and would be way to big for that tank and they are a schooling fish


----------

